# Track Power Blowing Interior Light Bulbs



## mhigbee (Nov 19, 2013)

i just replaced the interior lights on my 31903 RhB control car and they burned out within 20 minutes of operation. I am using the LGB 50111 power supply with the 52120— analog power. Any help on troubleshooting the would be greatly appreciated. The bulbs I am using are 5 volt... I think these are correct for the car, but am not sure how to confirm this. Thank you.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB always ran the smoke and lights at 6 volts in engines and I assume the control car could be the same. 
The DC to DC converter is bad if the bulbs do not last.


----------



## blazersport (Apr 10, 2008)

I could not locate a PDF of the manual for that car. LGB used 5V for the lights in many of the items. The best way to test this is connect a multimeter to a bulb socket and see if the voltage "stops" at around 5v while the track power is higher then 5v. If the socket power rises with the track then it might have 24v lighting. Also did the 5v bulbs look extremely bright?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

There should be a voltage regulator somewhere in the car. Check the voltage coming out of it to the lights. Did you buy the car new or used? If you bought it used, is it possible that a previous owner removed the voltage regulator?


Chuck


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

the elder LGB cars had the same bulbs as the loco headlights. 
they were nominally 12 V, but worked the whole range of the early transformers (0....18V)


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that this unit is a relatively recent release. That is it came out within a few years before LGBs bankruptcy, well after they went to lower voltages for lights and smoke units. Do the bulbs screw in (older high voltage) or have two pins and are plugged in to the socket (newer low voltage). I do not recall any screw in bulbs for a long time. Probably since the mid-90s (?) or possibly earlier. Chuck


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

A meter could be misleading as the bulbs may run on pulse type power and a meter will read the peak voltage. 
There should be a board in the middle, look at the 31900 diagram. 

http://lgb.vanelten.nl/Database/explosietekeningen/31900-1.pdf


----------

